# لقطات كيفية تجميع اجزاء محركات ...



## jouini87 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*



**هذه اللقطات تعرض كيفية تجميع**



*
 * اجزاء محركات الاحتراق*
 * الداخلي*
 









*Ford Engine Assembly*





*Deutz Engine Assembly*





*MAZDA RX-8 Wankel Engine Assembly*





*MACK MP7 Diesel Engine Assembly*





*Harley Drag Race Engine Assembly*


----------



## mohanad_2000 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*تصميم الكيربوكس الاوتوماتيك*

:81:السلام عليكم عندي بعض الاسئلة ارجو ان تتوفر بعض اجاباتها عندكم ارجو من حضرتكم تفاصيل او اي تصميم لكير بوكس اوتوماتك البسيط لاي سيارة او اي فكرة قريبة منه او اي تصميم موضح عملية ضخ الزيت وتنقل التروس وتنقل السرعات في الكير بوكس الاوتوماتك وشكرا لمساعدتكم لي وشكرا لكم ....:56:


----------



## jouini87 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

....................................


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ لك (jouini 87 ) على هذه الفلاشات الرائعة 0

لك مني كل الاحترام


----------



## يوسف جابر (27 أبريل 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد عوض الله عبد (29 سبتمبر 2011)

h




thank you


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## mohshah (26 يناير 2012)

هايل .. جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا زميلنا الكريم 
نتمني لو أن لديك أو لدي احد من الزملاء مجموعة عن تصنيع و تجميع السيارات خطوة خطوة مثل الهيكل : صناعته و تجميعه ، الجسم و كسوته كا الأبواب و باب الشنطة الخلفية و تركيب الزجاج وغطاء حوض المحرك و الكونصول الداخلي ... الخ 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

